# va passar temps abans no el vaig tornar a veure



## gvergara

Hola:

_Ningú no parlava d'en Pere Màrtir per res i va passar temps *abans no el vaig tornar a veure*._
*De "Pa negre" d'Emili Teixidor*

Em podríeu explicar perquè no s'ha emprat l'opció "més comuna" d'una subordinada introduïda per _abans que _+ subjunctiu. (_... i va passar temps *abans que no el tornés* a veure_)

Moltes gràcies per endavant,
Gonçal (*Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau *)


----------



## paparreta

El "que" està clarament elidit.

Sobre l'ús del subjunctiu, ara no sé perquè però, tot i que entenc la frase tant en indicatiu com en subjunctiu, em sembla més natural en indicatiu.


----------



## paparreta

El subjunctiu seria si l'acció de tornar-lo a veure fos una possibilitat o subjecta a un condicional i no un fet.

Vaig pensar que *quan* el tornés a veure... [sí]


----------



## gvergara

Sí, crec que ja he comprès l'ús de l'indicatiu. El noi efectivament va tornar a veure en Pere Màrtir, per això s'empra l'indicatiu en aquest cas. El que ara no comprenc és l'ús de no en la subordinada. No indicaria aquesta partícula el contrari, és a dir, que el noi veia en Pere (gairebé) cada dia, i que va passar temps perquè no el veiés?


----------



## paparreta

Ho hauria de comprovar però suposo que és una construcció. També podria dir "abans *de* tornar-lo a veure". Però la forma aquesta "abans no + passat" és tan normal com "abans de + infinitiu". Cada cop estic més convençut que és una construcció.


----------



## ACQM

No crec que funcioni només en passat.

"Passaràn molts dies abans no et demani perdó"
"Abans no ha arribat la carta, l'he esperat ben bé un mes"
"Passarem molt de fred abans no comprem una estufa"

Podriem dir "abans no"="fins que"


----------



## gvergara

ACQM said:


> No crec que funcioni només en passat.
> 
> "Passaràn molts dies abans no et demani perdó"
> "Abans no ha arribat la carta, l'he esperat ben bé un mes"
> "Passarem molt de fred abans no comprem una estufa"
> 
> Podriem dir "abans no"="fins que"


Encara dos dubtes:

1) He comprès que es pot entendre _abans no _com una mena de sinònim de _fins que_. Però es podria ometre el _no_? (_... va passar molt temps *abans *tornés a veure-lo_)
2) Si es prefereix emprar _abans que_ + subjunctiu es pot fer servir aquesta partícula (_... va passar molt temps *abans que no *tornés a veure-lo_)


----------



## ACQM

gvergara said:


> Encara dos dubtes:
> 
> 1) He comprès que es pot entendre _abans no _com una mena de sinònim de _fins que_. Però es podria ometre el _no_? (_... va passar molt temps *abans *tornés a veure-lo_)
> 2) Si es prefereix emprar _abans que_ + subjunctiu es pot fer servir aquesta partícula (_... va passar molt temps *abans que no *tornés a veure-lo_)



No. No crec que les opcions que dónes siguin correctes, com a mínim no són d'ús habitual. 

1) Aquesta opció jo no l'entendria.
2) Si fas servir "abans que" aquest "no" dóna el sentit oposat a la frase.


----------

